

Start-ups blossom in Tassie - bootload
http://www.alexandracain.com/2010/12/14/start-ups-blossom-in-tassie/

======
jacques_chester
Tasmania is beautiful, but it is an economic backwater. Economically it is a
mendicant state, relying almost entirely on mainland Australia to prop it up.
Its biggest export earner is logging ... and its fastest growing political
party is the Greens. Things do not bode well for the apple isle.

